# Kata or forms in TV & Movie land



## jks9199 (Jul 5, 2013)

I know that you see pieces of a kata in *Apocalypse Now*, *Die Hard** 2*, *Road House*...  I'm sure there are others.  I'm kind of deliberately skipping overt martial arts movies like *The Perfect Weapon*, and, of course, the whole *Karate Kid* franchise... but throw them in, too, if you want.

So... what other movies can you think of?  What forms or kata do you see in whole or in part?


----------



## K-man (Jul 6, 2013)

Kuro Obi would have to be the best I have seen. The kata I remember in whole or in part; Sanchin, Tensho, Seipai and one or two Shotokan kata that I don't know the name. :asian:


----------

